
3D engine on MS Excel without VBA (2018) [video] - trueduke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCeOEQVUWZ0
======
CamelCaseName
Wow! This is really neat.

Another project watchers might find interesting is the top post on r/Excel,
where someone made a video player in Excel because his machine was completely
locked down.

[https://old.reddit.com/r/excel/comments/2jtd2f/worked_on_a_c...](https://old.reddit.com/r/excel/comments/2jtd2f/worked_on_a_completely_locked_down_machine_time/)

------
bschne
For another completely insane but kind of fun way to abuse an office
application, see "On The Turing Completeness of PowerPoint" [1].

(Gwern has a whole list of accidentally/surprisingly turing-complete things at
[2])

1\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNjxe8ShM-8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNjxe8ShM-8)

2\. [https://www.gwern.net/Turing-complete](https://www.gwern.net/Turing-
complete)

------
ummwhat
This will make a nice addition to my office computing playlist

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjIYRqpIFecpDSXqCOddU...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjIYRqpIFecpDSXqCOddUMshdRotSkD6I)

~~~
Mister_Snuggles
My favourite (ab)use of Excel, which is already on your list, is using it for
HDR photography[0].

While I'd never use it for day-to-day anything, things like this are a really
interesting way to show how things like HDR photography actually work. Excel
can be very approachable for stuff like this.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkQJdaGGVM8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkQJdaGGVM8)

------
Tetris1
Why...

~~~
gchadwick
Because the person who did it found it fun to do? I believe the site is called
'Hacker News' not 'Sensible and Useful Engineering News'

